# Làn da khỏe mạnh, căng bóng như sao Hàn nhờ thường xuyên ăn những loại thực phẩm này



## vietmom (3/6/18)

*Chẳng cần tốn kém chi phí cho các loại mỹ phẩm đắt tiền, bạn vẫn có thể sở hữu làn da khỏe mạnh, căng bóng tự nhiên như sao Hàn nhờ chăm sử dụng những thực phẩm sau.*

Bên cạnh việc giữ dáng thì hội chị em còn rất quan tâm đến vấn đề chăm sóc và bảo vệ làn da. Làn da sáng mịn và căng bóng dường như đã trở thành niềm ao ước của hầu hết các cô gái.

Thay vì phải đến spa hàng tuần hay tốn kém chi phí cho các loại mỹ phẩm đắt tiền, bạn chỉ cần bổ sung những thực phẩm làm đẹp da dưới đây vào thực đơn hàng ngày. Bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu làn da khỏe đẹp từ sâu bên trong, đồng thời các dấu hiệu lão hóa cũng được đẩy lùi nhanh chóng.

*Những thực phẩm giúp da khỏe mạnh, căng bóng*

*Các loại quả giàu vitamin C*
Những loại quả giàu vitamin C như cam, bưởi, quýt, chanh… giúp đẩy lùi quá trình lão hóa da, đồng thời giúp làn da trắng hồng tự nhiên, cải thiện hiệu quả vấn đề da không đều màu, sạm đen…  

Đặc biệt, thường xuyên ăn những loại quả này còn có tác dụng thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collagen, giúp phục hồi làn da từ sâu bên trong.




Mỗi ngày một ly nước ép giàu vitamin C sẽ giúp làn da được cải thiện đáng kể - Ảnh minh họa: Internet​
*Việt quất*
Theo nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, sắc tố màu tím đậm có trong mỗi quả việt quất chứa hàm lượng lớn chất chống oxy hóa, có tác dụng trung hòa các gốc tự do trong tế bào da. Bên cạnh đó, lượng vitamin và khoáng chất trong việt quất còn giúp chữa lành những khuyết điểm trên da như tàn nhang, thâm, nám… cực kì hiệu quả.

Việt quất còn chứa nhiều chất anthocyanin và bioflavonoids giúp chống lại những tác nhân gây ung thư và viêm nhiễm da. Chính vì vậy, bạn nên bổ sung ngay loại quả giàu dưỡng chất này vào thực đơn hàng ngày.

*Trà xanh*
Mỗi ngày 1 tách trà xanh nóng sẽ giúp cơ thể giải phóng catechin - chất chống oxy hóa có đặc tính chống viêm và ung thư, đồng thời giúp gia tăng lưu lượng máu đến da.

_

_
_Chất chống oxy hóa trong trà xanh sẽ giảm dần khi nó nguội đi, tốt nhất bạn nên uống khi còn nóng – Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Theo một nghiên cứu năm 2007, uống trà xanh mỗi ngày có thể giúp ngăn ngừa ung thư da và làm chậm quá trình lão hóa.

*Rau bina*
Loại rau có màu xanh đậm này chứa hàm lượng lớn vitamin E và beta-carotene, giúp bảo vệ tế bào da khỏi bị tổn thương bởi các gốc tự do, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa và giảm nếp nhăn. Bên cạnh đó, thường xuyên ăn rau bina sẽ làm cho da căng bóng hơn.

Nếu muốn làn da khỏe mạnh từ bên trong, rau bina chính là thực phẩm bạn không thể bỏ qua trong chế độ dinh dưỡng mỗi ngày.

_

_
_Rau bina rất tốt cho làn da và sức khỏe - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Cà chua*
Carotenoid là hợp chất tạo nên màu đỏ cho cà chua, đây cũng là dưỡng chất quý giá giúp loại bỏ các tác nhân dẫn đến lão hóa da do tia cực tím gây ra. Trong những ngày hè đầy nắng nóng, bổ sung cà chua trong những món ăn hằng ngày sẽ giúp chống nắng tự nhiên tốt nhất cho da. Thường xuyên ăn loại quả này sẽ giúp làn da khỏe mạnh, hồng hào tự nhiên.

Trên đây là những thực phẩm bạn không nên bỏ qua trong thực đơn hàng ngày nếu muốn làn da luôn tươi trẻ, căng mịn như sao Hàn.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

